

Bill Murray’s Unreleased 1984 Sci-Fi Comedy Is Now Online - wikiburner
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2014/07/09/bill_murray_nothing_lasts_forever_tom_schiller_s_unreleased_1984_movie_is.html?wpisrc=hpsponsoredd2

======
51Cards
Nice to see this getting a bit more exposure. It's a quirky film but I enjoyed
it when I saw it last year.

~~~
dmux
So hip

------
rwmj
This is a great film, but this is _not_ the proper release that people have
been waiting for. It's been on YouTube for years, and the copy is a rather
poor TV rip. The colour scenes (important for the plot) are washed out.

------
Wingman4l7
One private movie torrent tracker had a TV rip of this uploaded 4 years ago.

------
wodenokoto
Sounds like it was released. How else did it end up on TV?

------
dbpokorny
This is great. Founders need to see this.

